# Review of the contraceptive implant??



## spittingpink (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm considering going on the Nexplanon contraceptive implant and I was wondering if anyone else has tried it/is on it? and what your experience of it has been?

 I've been on a pill called Cerrezette for a few years now (which is the one they give to check that Nexplanon will be ok as its meant to be the same stuff) and I tend to forget it now and then. I take it to stop my menstural cycle completely as my mood swings were awful and I really suffered with crippling cramps and nausea and it works brilliantly.

Problem is, the docs will only give you 3 months of it at a time and as I dont drive and work a good hour from my docs, its a pain for me to keep going just to pick them up. I'd considered the implant as it lasts for 3 years. (you can have it removed before and it takes upto 6 months for your cycle to kick back in, but I'm not planning kids anytime soon at all so thats fine)

I am concerned that some people can have irregular bleeding and I'm worried about being able to feel the implant or catching it as the skin on my under arm is thin. am i being silly? has anyone else tried it?

(this might just be one for the UK peeps, not sure if Nexplanon is the same thing thats used in the US.)


----------



## katana (Sep 30, 2011)

Here in Canada we have an IUD birth control. Intrauterine Device. 

It is a small T-bar shaped insert that is implanted into your cervix, it is about the size of a quarter. 25c piece.

They offer a copper coated bar as well as a hormonal coated bar.

They stay in place for up to 5 years, but do not stop you from having a period. It will thin out the lining of your uterus walls, making your cycle not as long and prevents any cramping. They need to be implanted by a doctor during your menstrual cycle, and removed by your doctor.

My sister is having hers implanted this week. She just had a baby 3 months ago, and this is the route she has chosen to go for birth control. It will cost her  $400.

Many of her friends (young 20's) have the same device as well as a few who have had it, then had it removed and have went on to have successful pregnancies. You do not need to wait 6 months after, you can get pregnant right away after having it removed.

The bar is meant to block the entry way in your cervix leading into your uterus. The thinning of the walls prevents implantation of a fertilized egg. The horomonal bar releases hormones over the 5 year period, preventing cramping and a heavy blood flow. She has chosen to use the hormonal bar.

I hope this helps you out a little bit.

I personally dont have experience with this bar myself, as I am almost 3 months pregnant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck to you in which ever method you choose!


----------



## katana (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention that it is completely pain free and you can not feel it what so ever.

(Nor will the man)

Years ago they offered a sticker type patch, that you had to change monthly I believe. It was worn on your thigh, tummy or arm. Although from what I heard it was not very reliable and it was visible when worn.

We also have a three month injection, but I know 2 girls who got pregnant while getting it. Again, not very reliable.


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 1, 2011)

Nexplanon is an implant in your arm, not your cervix.

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Implanon-The-Contraceptive-Implant.htm


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 7, 2011)

o wow I've never heard of that before!  I think I'd prefer the bar....  no slicing required haha


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 7, 2011)

Many years ago I had the Norplant device in my upper arm.  I don't think it's used anymore in the US as there ended up being a class action lawsuit brought against the company.  Anyway, I had it in for 5 years and it did prevent pregnancy during that time.  However, I had spotting and bleeding regularly and no predictable cycle.  I did not have any heavy bleeding or cramps, which was a plus but I never knew when I was going to have a cycle because it was so irregular and I spotted so often.

I could feel the implants under my skin but it never caught on anything or it was never uncomfortable that I can recall.  It was actually not that bad having them put in, I was bruised for about a week and the very small incision healed in about the same time, but the removal required a bigger incision due to scaring and the implants were harder to remove for the same reason (scar tissue had grown around them). 

All in all, if I had it to do over again, I would most likely not get them again.  The constant bleeding issues were just too much for me.  It was nice to not have to think about taking a pill every day and to rarely have cramps, but I had some sort of spotting or bleeding at least 3 weeks out of the month, every month.  It was never much or lasted for long, but almost every week, it was there.  Made having a sex life a bit difficult.  That may have done more to prevent pregnancy than the device! LOL

I would recommend you consider other alternatives, such as the IUD that Katana mentioned above.  I have a friend who's had and IUD inserted for about 3 years now and she is extremely pleased with her decision.  It has been a real good thing for her and has helped her tremendously with her cycles and her sex life.  She was having horrible periods, synthetic hormones (which are found in birth control pills) were reaking havoc on her sex drive and she was constantly at her docs office with female related issues.  Since she's had the IUD, here periods are normal to mild, her sex drive has dramatically improved and she rarely has to go to the doc now. 

Consider all your options before you make a decision.  There are so many choices now and there may be a better alternative for you.


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 20, 2011)

[spam removed]

Is it effective having a contraceptive implant? Will it be good for long? Or only for a matter of time?

*edited by mod*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

I would just like to say I just got home from getting the IUD put in  holy hell.  The lady was like ok you'll fell a small pinch a twist and a cramp.  I was like ok I can deal with that.  The pinch was nothing I barely felt it the twist I didn't feel but OMG the cramp was like nothing I've felt.  I think it was the same as or worse than a contraction and they did it twice.  I almost cried  lol.  BUT I do get to be periodless in 6 months and I don't have to worry about pregnancy for 5 years woooot


----------



## Annelle (Dec 7, 2011)

did you get Mirena?

The arm implant you can get in the states, I believe is something that only lasts for 3 months, and there was another reason why I didn't get it that I don't remember.  I think she said I might have heavier bleeding with it?  Or unpredictable periods.

I'm on Mirena (hormone cervical IUD).  it was extremely painful to get in (my blood pressure was low afterwords and I'm used to major cramping but they wouldn't let me drive myself home. I couldn't do much besides lay down the rest of that day, and I had a morning appointment), and I remember walking tenderly for at least a week (I had to hold seat belts "just so" so it wasn't putting too much pressure on me), and a month later I had another cramping attack that made me walking tender for another few weeks.

The first 3 months my nipples got EXTREMELY tender...like a t-shirt touching them was very painful (almost like going through puberty when your breasts are just barely starting to bud).

I've got minor consistent acne problems on my face (which is more than the 1 zit a year I had on Nuvaring.  I probably constantly have at least 3 spots on my face at all times now, with a new flare up maybe once every 2-3 weeks.) and major acne problems on my back and minor acne problems around my breasts.

Besides that, I've had it for about a year now.  my periods are very infrequent.  My last period was a "real" period, lasting about a week.  The 3 months prior to that, I noticed spotting as I was in the bathroom.  Those were my periods during those three months.  I do still get PMS, but it's hard to tell that it's PMS since it doesn't cycle with my "period" but it does seem that I get moodier and more prone to anger or crying for 3-5 days every few weeks.  (does seem to be around when I get more acne break outs on my face, too)

It was a better cost effective choice for me for now, since I can't depend on insurance and I don't have to worry about getting another refill for 4 more years.  I'll probably return to nuvaring once my health insurance becomes more reliable though.  I really love the fact that I don't have to make sure I know where my bp is, and I love the fact that sometimes my period is done in 30 seconds.  My back looks horrid though, and I've been trying to use every product on my face I can to exfoliate as much as possible, but there's only so much I can do. The rest is relied on makeup to cover up.  (I just remember before I started how I finally felt like I didn't need to use much foundation anymore because all of my old acne scars were almost gone. I have hyperpigmentation problems and sometimes it'll take a full year for a scar to finally fade to mostly unnoticeable.)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

Yup that's what I got.  You're scaring me with the acne problem lol and the moodiness D:!  The cramping is almost gone  I get a very very mild shoot here and there.  After they put it in it was a little painful to walk.  I already get minor breakouts and I tend to get moody and want to cry about a week before my period so I hope it doesn't get any worse


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh I wanted to ask...did your bf have a problem with the strings poking him?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 7, 2011)

Your doctor can cut the strings short, if they are bothering your man.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

oh nice!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 7, 2011)

I have Mirena as well and Im looking into getting it removed... its been two and half years and while its the best damn contraceptive out there I cant take the acne and dryness anymore.  Not only that but my libido plummeted to nothing.  My poor SO says that its working because Im never in the mood so I'll never get pregnant! LOL!

Truth is that I didnt feel any side effects in the first year, only this year did the side effects take a dramatic toll... there are other things to consider, like my thyroid, but that shouldn't control my libido - so Im pretty sure its mirena related.  I have zero periods except for infrequent spotting which is barely anything and light cramping every few weeks, which Im assuming would be during my cycle anyway.  My acne has cleared up only because of extensive dermatologist appointments/treatment; however, he feels that the Mirena and acne are only slightly related:

Theory one: Mirena is a low does hormone contraceptive that is dispersed directly into your uterus so there is little that is actually entering your blood stream, so the acne could just be hormone related or an allergic product reaction.

Theory two: Its completely Mirena's fault because its such a low dose that it doesn't effectively work like the pill in controlling hormone issues, just period cycles.  The IUD is the product that actually stops pregnancy from occurring and the medicine is to swell the lining of the uterus so that if an egg does happen to get loose, it would never attach.

I like the fact that I dont get my periods, but Id rather be on the pill for my bedroom sanity.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 7, 2011)

The arm contraceptives are still being sold, but they are not advertised or recommended by the doctors.  If you are adamant about it tho, you can still get it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

ugggh I don't want to have to deal with acne again!!! lol  I already did that in middle school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup that's what I got.  You're scaring me with the acne problem lol and the moodiness D:!  The cramping is almost gone  I get a very very mild shoot here and there.  After they put it in it was a little painful to walk.  I already get minor breakouts and I tend to get moody and want to cry about a week before my period so I hope it doesn't get any worse


 Well if it says anything, I LOVED Nuvaring because it practically eliminated my acne entirely, but my sister's been on it for a few months now and she's been having massive cystic acne problems, so...yeah.  You might not get the acne problems I got lol.  It DOES take Mirena about 6 months to settle in, instead of the usual 2-3 months of pills though, so I'd ride it out for a bit before making any prudent decisions of like/dislike.  I really was scared after 3 months in and my breasts were hyper tender -- I didn't want to live the next 5 years being with my nipples in pain from something as little as a top draping the wrong way or wrapping a towel around me! Never having to remember anything (for YEARS) is an exceptional perk.  A 15 second period is an exceptional perk.



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your doctor can cut the strings short, if they are bothering your man.


 My doc recommended keeping mine as long as possible because it's easiest to check for the strings that way (you want to check every few months just to be sure it's still there, peace of mind, really, considering some women stop bleeding entirely with it, but that takes 2 seconds in the shower.)  You'll realize...you kind of really have to check next to the cervix to find the strings.  It's not like a tampon or anything.  Literally kind of like plasticky pieces of dental floss.



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Mirena as well and Im looking into getting it removed... its been two and half years and while its the best damn contraceptive out there I cant take the acne and dryness anymore.  Not only that but my libido plummeted to nothing.  My poor SO says that its working because Im never in the mood so I'll never get pregnant! LOL!
> 
> Truth is that I didnt feel any side effects in the first year, only this year did the side effects take a dramatic toll... there are other things to consider, like my thyroid, but that shouldn't control my libido - so Im pretty sure its mirena related.  I have zero periods except for infrequent spotting which is barely anything and light cramping every few weeks, which Im assuming would be during my cycle anyway.  My acne has cleared up only because of extensive dermatologist appointments/treatment; however, he feels that the Mirena and acne are only slightly related:


 Some other pills completely ruined my libido (to the point where I didn't want my arm touched while watching TV).  This one I'll get spurts where I'm on again and off again which is better than other pills.  I actually have a lot more mucous build up now (it's kind of gross) but I've pretty much used pantiliners all my life because I typically need them so I guess it's not that much difference sometimes needing to change it twice a day instead of once a day.

My acne is either related directly to my Mirena, or I just have a horrible acne problem that I never knew about because Nuvaring had cleared me up so beautifully.  (I've only ever had chest breakouts from pills before.  I had a bad back when I was in high school, but it was mostly fine during my adult life and only got bad during that one pill that gave me cystic acne all over my body - including chest, arms, legs, neck, back, and face.  The back acne I've been dealing with now is probably 2nd to the worst I've had in my life.  I've been using benz peroxide mask treatments, exfoliation pads, and salicylic acid body washes to try to fight it.)  I'm thinking that since this is worse acne than I can really remember that Mirena has to be the cause of some of it.

I have noticed random cramping too.  A few times I'll randomly have a 10 minute cramp.  I've had a few times where it felt like ovulation cramps too (I used to get them in high school...sharp pain in the side that'd last anywhere from 15-30 minutes).  They don't seem to have any rhyme or reason as far as timing goes, except they're not frequent.  I might go a couple of days in a row where I get them, then nothing for at least a few weeks or a few months.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 8, 2011)

That would depend on the individual.

 I have Mirena (3yrs ago), it was covered under my prescription plan to 70% so I paid $75 at the time.  It was completely pain free and I felt no side effects afterwards.  My periods are still regular but the flow is much less than before.  After the birth of my 2nd child, my periods were sooooo heavy that I would have accidents at every period (when I stood up suddenly).   I don't have pms except some minor mood swings. No crazy skin changes, nothing changed.  I never had acne and I still don't.  Just glad to not have such a heavy flow.  It doesn't seem to react well with you.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you get Mirena?
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Dec 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would depend on the individual.
> ...


 I think that's the case with any and every hormone supplements.  Each person reacts differently to each thing, however...

I believe the "pain" from insertion is radically different from those who have had children and have not, since for us have nots, it's the first time something other than menstrual blood is going through the cervix!

For me personally, the mood swings are obviously there, but they're manageable, which is better than my mood swings on other pills.  (I can acknowledge that I'm reacting due to a mood swing and at least pause an outwardly reaction, rather than being so deep into the mood swing that I don't care and just go psycho.)  The other part is the acne, which...yeah is the biggest bad part of this pill for me lol.  But I'm definitely not trying to say to others that it'll definitely cause acne and mood swings. That's why I brought up the fact that my sister and I had opposite reactions to a different birth control that we both took.  It's individual to the person, even if you are genetically similar.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had a kid and I still thought the insertion was crazy painful! lol


----------



## divadoll (Dec 8, 2011)

It could depend on the doc as well.  This is the 2nd IUD I've had.  1 with each kid.  Both were painfree, there was discomfort from that 'spreader' but not pain and no pain afterwards.  I've also never had skin problems but then again I don't have skin problems in general.  That'd suck to get a $400 IUD and get pimples from it.


----------



## katana (Dec 10, 2011)

My sister has had her IUD for about 2 months now. Although they say it is supposed to be pain free, she did feel intense cramping when she got it.

Our doctor won't implant it in women who have not had children, only those who have had a vaginal birth. I'm not sure why though.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 10, 2011)

my doc recommended it to me because of the massive idiocy that comes with my periods lol.  I had been under the impression it was just for women who had already had children too, from the tv commercials.

But my periods are pretty much stupid.  I'm under 100 pounds but I was bleeding for 9-15 days, 5-8 of which would be heavy flow (tampon+maxi pad with wings) days, and my cramps get so bad that...well let's say I've been rushed to the emergency room in an ambulance after someone found me on the floor and called 911.

This thing takes care of most of pretty much all of that.  She said it's one of the only (or only...I forget which) birth controls that is actually recommended for heavy bleeding problems.  It's just easier to insert in women who have had children because the cervix has been stretched before.

oh. also, if you're wanting children within the next 1-2 years, it's probably not worth it considering it costs $850 and really does take about 6 months before it settles in (the excess side effects wearing off I mean).  It's a lot easier to stop taking a pill instead.


----------



## spittingpink (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmmm...wonder why you dont really get the arm implant in the US? its quite common in the UK, I know a few people who have it and I havent heard any bad expeiriences from them yet.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2011)

I've got a schedule set up for next month to replace my Mirena IUD. I've had mine since September of 2005, exactly 6 weeks after my son was born and it is the absolute best thing ever for me. I didn't realize until earlier this year that it had actually expired and I called my doctor. While it is "expired" that just means that it is no longer guaranteed to work even though most medicines typically work fine beyond the expiration date. When I had my IUD put in, it was absolutely painful and made my eyes water. I was sorta used to the pain not from the childbirth but from the extreme pain of my uterus shrinking back to it's normal size from breastfeeding. I was sore for that whole day and by the next day I was fine. I haven't had a period since then, even to this day. I rarely cramped although once a month I still get menstrual symptoms that are very minor for a day or two. I can't wait to get mine switched out, I don't want to take a further risk!

The main reason they geer this towards women who have had children is bc their uterus has already expanded and retracted therefore they are less likely to expel the IUD.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 10, 2011)

wow right off the bat your periods stopped?


----------



## katana (Dec 11, 2011)

Is your period stopping a common side effect of the IUD?

I thought it would regulate it not stop it entirely.

This bothers me a little, how healthy can it be for your body to stop menstrating all together? Not only due to an IUD but due to any birth control.

I didnt realize the IUD has strings permanently attached to it. Hmm...

Does it effect if you can wear a tampon or not?

After our baby girl is born, my fiance wants me to get the IUD as it sounds better then the pill. I still want to research it further though.

My sister is happy with hers and so are her friends.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 11, 2011)

The doc told me that with most women it stops completely because there's no reason for your body to have a period if you aren't trying to reproduce and that its fine and that after you take the IUD out you can reproduce no prob immediately .  The doc also told me that with time the strings will naturally curl up and around inside so it won't bother my bf.  The IUD is in your uterus so tampons and anything else that goes in will not affect the iud.  There's no way I'd remember to take the pill everyday and I don't want to wear a patch so this was the best choice for me.  Plus it lasts 5 years which is perfect since we plan on not having any kids for 5 years


----------



## Annelle (Dec 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is your period stopping a common side effect of the IUD?
> 
> ...


My doc told me I'd probably end up stopping my period, but my online research showed around 20% of women stop completely (not even spotting) and many were reduced to spotting.  This isn't really a hormone regulator birth control since it provides a consistent level of hormones constantly (with most pills, your cycle is "regulated" due to the placebo week. -- you are controlling "on" vs "off" -- there is no "off" with an IUD)

The IUD's strings are not long enough to hang outside your body, and since the IUD is in your uterus, it's not the entire length of the string you'll be looking for. They're used to make sure that it's still in properly, as well as used in the removal process.  You're told to occasionally check for your strings to make sure everything is in place, and you'll realize how deep in it is. (You basically take your finger all the way to the back of your vagina, and feel for the string near your cervix.  I kind of like mine long because I can find them easier.  faster piece of mind!)

For the most part, the strings stay up near the cervix, whereas a tampon stays within the body of your vaginal cavity.  I kind of describe it like a plasticky dental floss (or if you know what a dental floss threader is, it's kind of like that).  Definitely smaller than a thick tampon string.

I know I was told to avoid any sort of vaginal penetration (including tampons) for a period of time when you first get it in.  It might have been 6 weeks, since that's when my follow up was, but I don't remember for sure.  I was also told that if the body was going to push it out on its own accidentally that most likely, it would happen sometime within the first 6 weeks, and then you're good to go for the next 5 years.

katana, fyi, I ran into these statements when trying to find what the original length of the strings are:



> In general, no adverse effects have been found on breastfeeding performance or on the health, growth, or development of the infant. However, isolated post-marketing cases of decreased milk production have been reported. Small amounts of progestins pass into the breast milk of nursing mothers, resulting in detectable steroid levels in infant plasma.





> Amenorrhea develops in approximately 20% of Mirena users by one year.


 http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/archives/fdaDrugInfo.cfm?archiveid=8991

This was the closest I could find on the strings. I'm assuming that it's a picture of an unused IUD, and thus original length:



 For reference, the length and width of the "T" portion are 3.2 cm (looks like the strings might also be around 3 cm as well?)


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow right off the bat your periods stopped?



Yep, when I had it put in, I was toward the end of my cycle trying to regulate itself after my son so I was barely spotting, almost like clockwork lol. I know sometimes a woman's period changes after having a baby so I don't know if mine got lighter due to that afterwards so with the IUD it stopped it.

HOWEVER, I also breastfed for 13 1/2 months faithfully. I was told by my doctor that it's very common for a woman who exclusively breastfeeds to not get a period at all until she stops breastfeeding. When I did stop, I only felt heavy cramps once, spotted a little, and nothing else since then. I guess doing that in connection with the IUD helped me avoid going down the tampon/pad aisle for years now lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah mine got super short after having a kid like they last 4 days usually.  I'm praying mine stops permanently SOON lol


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 18, 2011)

A friend of mine had it and she liked it. No side effects and apparently wasn't painful to have it inserted and taken out of her arm.

Most of the time you don't have a period with it, but she had a few and were irregular (obviously) so I personally wouldn't do it, as you never know when you would have your period next.


----------



## mikamouse (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont do good with pills &amp; the IUDs are getting recalled or lawsuits against them. So I went for the implant. Its been 12 days so far on Nexplanon &amp; all is good. Mine was free at the health dept.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 1, 2013)

I suppose I can update.

I've had it for 2 years now.

My acne has finally started to settle down maybe within the last 3-6 months.  I can't predict when I'll get my period, but I still get strong PMS, so I get a heads up a few days before.  I'll still get cramps although usually they're handled with an Advil or two.  My period is usually ridiculously light (like, I'll use the restroom, notice some blood, but then there's no more blood besides that one wipe for another month), or at most 2-3 days of something light enough to be handled by a pantiliner.  This is my new "period" that comes around once every 4-12 weeks.

This month's period was particularly "bad" though.  I was light/light-medium bleeding off and on for about 2 weeks (the closest thing I've had to a "real" period in probably a year) with a lot of the PMS symptoms.

It was nothing like my original pre-birth control period (10-16 days of really heavy bleeding), but I found myself annoyed that after 4-5 days I still needed to worry about blood lol.  I've gone from using 5+ tampons a day to maybe 5 tampons total in the year 2012, and that's high balling it.

Still it's been extremely comforting to know that I never have to remember to take it, I don't need to worry about schedules, or anything else, and I'm still good for another 3 years.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

I've had the copper IUD for about a year now (it's the non-hormonal one) and I love it. Originally I was on birth control pills for years and it just made me a hormonal mess and I gained weight. Matter of fact, I decided to get the copper IUD so I COULD start losing weight again. When they first put it in, yes, it did hurt. I've never had children, so the doctor did warn me there'd be a strong pinch. Turns out, my uterus started contracting, it wasn't too happy about having the IUD there! An hour later I was fine and have had no trouble ever since! It really was the best thing I could have done for birth control in my opinion


----------



## Dyls (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had the contraceptive implant in for two months now (the one in your arm). In South Africa, it is a very new thing and I hear that it is still going through testing. Honestly, I wouldn't suggest this implant. I could hardly use my arm for a month because of the pain, I felt every millimeter of the rod that they pushed into my arm. I have been bleeding non-stop for a month and a half. My skin and hair have become extremely greasy so of course enjoy the pimples. My appetite is all over the show, I spend some days unable to eat as I'm extremely nauseous, and other days I can't stop eating... So... I really wouldn't suggest this, but I'll leave it up to you.


----------

